# Vw oem window deflectors



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

Has anyone installed these before and has some instruction on how to install. The instructions that came with it are just pictures


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I installed all of the deflectors NOT using the extra "clips/guides" that were included and have had no issues whatsoever in the last 5 months. They are a PITA to get window to go all the way up without hitting and immediately going back down. Persistence with pulling on outward on deflector while holding window UP switch, using the tool included to spread the gap open for window helps initially.

Allow to sit for at least 24 hours if it is fairly warm out or 2x longer if colder before putting windows down and you will be all set.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*Window deflectors*

Do they help with the wind buffeting noise when the only the drivers window is down?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

It does not help with the crazy buffeting that I experienced for the first time a couple days ago when we had a nice enough day to roll the windows down while driving. Cracking a rear door window or opening pano roof was the only fix.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I was hoping it would really didn't that it would. I guess that I will have to adjust the windows so that that noise goes away. I do prefer having the windows down instead of running the A/C. The buffeting noise is the only annoying thing that I've found about my SE Tiguan.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

refueler said:


> The buffeting noise is the only annoying thing that I've found about my SE Tiguan.


The buffeting is a side-effect of the design of modern cars - not just the Tiguan.



> Modern cars and trucks are more subject to air thump because they’re so aerodynamically efficient and well sealed against wind intrusion. Jim Zunich, GM’s global vehicle performance chief engineer for wind noise, explains: “We want nice, smooth attached air for aerodynamics, but that’s worse for buffeting.”


You can read about it here: Explained: That Weird Throbbing When You Open One Car Window


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

2THEXTRM said:


> I installed all of the deflectors NOT using the extra "clips/guides" that were included and have had no issues whatsoever in the last 5 months. They are a PITA to get window to go all the way up without hitting and immediately going back down. Persistence with pulling on outward on deflector while holding window UP switch, using the tool included to spread the gap open for window helps initially.
> 
> Allow to sit for at least 24 hours if it is fairly warm out or 2x longer if colder before putting windows down and you will be all set.


How do yours stay put without the clips? My 2nd row set are always clanging around making some noise because there are only 2 clips on each of those, making a long middle area that just loves to dance in the wind. I'm considering just taking them off all together due to the constant noise.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> How do yours stay put without the clips? My 2nd row set are always clanging around making some noise because there are only 2 clips on each of those, making a long middle area that just loves to dance in the wind. I'm considering just taking them off all together due to the constant noise.


I have not had the same problem honestly, the factory "cleats" at each corner have grabbed onto the window trim enough to not have the same issue you are experiencing. I still have the factory clips in my toolbox.


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

2THEXTRM said:


> I have not had the same problem honestly, the factory "cleats" at each corner have grabbed onto the window trim enough to not have the same issue you are experiencing. I still have the factory clips in my toolbox.


The dealer installed mine since I was worried on the clips they told me that the clips pop out the window trim in the spot the clips are so they didn’t install them. I ended up pulling he back ones down and put 3m molding double sided tape on them it seems like it helps


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks. My car is in at the dealer for b-pillar so I asked them to check the deflectors to see if they could make them fit better. Will see when I get my Tig back.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*3M Tape*



02vw_gtimatchred said:


> The dealer installed mine since I was worried on the clips they told me that the clips pop out the window trim in the spot the clips are so they didn’t install them. I ended up pulling he back ones down and put 3m molding double sided tape on them it seems like it helps


I had to remove my front window deflectors because the clips would not stay in place and the deflectors would not stay put without the clips. I have looked for double sided tape, but the ones I am finding are too thick. Can you let me know the thickness of the tape you used? My Tig looks funny with only the rear deflectors on. 


thanks in advance 

Cindy


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

cjconover said:


> I had to remove my front window deflectors because the clips would not stay in place and the deflectors would not stay put without the clips. I have looked for double sided tape, but the ones I am finding are too thick. Can you let me know the thickness of the tape you used? My Tig looks funny with only the rear deflectors on.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


I used the 3m 1/2 inch molding tape it works doesn’t look too bad but they make smaller ones like 1/4 inch


----------

